# Handgun for my girlfriend



## opchris82 (Mar 31, 2008)

I am new to the handgun scene, I have hunted since I was a little boy and rifles are primarily all I have used. I searched the forum for this info and kind of came up empty. My girlfriend and I are in the process of purchasing two handguns, one for leisure, two for home safety. What is a suitable fit for her, she is rather petite, around 110 lbs, and what is a good fit for me, we are wanting it to be slightly affordable but don't mind spending a little more if it is worth it. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## jdavis6576 (Mar 29, 2008)

No way to answer for either of you. The reason is that hand size and perceived recoil are different for everyone. I'm batting .500 for picking guns for my wife. The first was a S&W 432 PD (which she fondled at the local candy store first) that she likes to shoot. The second (I, the all-knowing king of all things gunish) picked without her input...WRONG! It was a Kahr P9. Great gun, she just didn't care for the trigger or recoil.

Our next venture is for her to shoot first, then buy. That's what I suggest you do. Both of you need to go to the shops and hold as many as you can just to get a feel for each one. Once you've narrowed it down, go to a local range and rent them or ask around to see if friends have any of the ones you are considering. 

Finally, and this is the hard part for me, shut up and let her pick. If she doesn't like everything about it she won't shoot it and you've wasted time and money and shown her you don't value her opinion.


----------



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

Try to find a range that rents different guns and try them out. Many will let you rent for under $10. It is also important to find some safety and training courses. Even if you are experienced with rifles, it would be good as a refresher and good for your girlfriend if she is an inexperienced shooter.

There are a lot of guns to choose from. Semi autos are popular but revolvers are also viable self defense tools. I would also consider ammo prices in my decision making. 9mm is the cheapest centerfire ammo to shoot. This will allow you to practice more often. Bigger calibers can get real expensive to feed.

For a recreational gun you can't beat a 22lr. Ruger Mark II and III, and Browning Buckmarks are great choices. I own a ruger and it is a great little gun that is very accurate. I also hear great things about ht Brownings.

A lot of people suggest looking at a web sight when looking for a weapon for a woman. I think it is The Cornered Cat. Good Luck and stay safe.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

opchris82 said:


> What is a suitable fit for her, she is rather petite, around 110 lbs, and what is a good fit for me,


If you sent someone to go buy you a pair of shoes, wouldn't you tell them your shoe size? And too, wouldn't it be unreasonable to think that someone would be successful if you didn't tell them what size of feet you have, or what style of shoe you liked, or what your budget is, etc?

Asking a group to suggest a good fit without telling us anything of what we are trying to fit is IMO an unreasonable request. How are we supposed to know how big your hands are, or how much recoil you can handle, how good your eyesight is, or how much "a little more" actually is.

At this point, the only thing one could suggest is as above - go to a range and rent some handguns, so that you will gain enough basic knowledge to post a more reasonable request for suggestions. That will allow the readership to possible narrow down the many hundreds of suggestions to perhaps a dozen or so.

PhilR.


----------



## themayer78 (Jan 23, 2008)

Just go buy an XD45 and an HK P30. :mrgreen:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

themayer78 said:


> Just go buy an XD45 and an HK P30. :mrgreen:


:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:

Seriously though, go to a shop and hold a whole bunch of different handguns (shoot them if you can), and when you've narrowed it down a bit come back with the options. That will definitely help us help you  The gun shopping is almost as fun as shooting.....well, sort of :mrgreen:

-Jeff-


----------



## opchris82 (Mar 31, 2008)

PhilR. said:


> If you sent someone to go buy you a pair of shoes, wouldn't you tell them your shoe size? And too, wouldn't it be unreasonable to think that someone would be successful if you didn't tell them what size of feet you have, or what style of shoe you liked, or what your budget is, etc?
> 
> Asking a group to suggest a good fit without telling us anything of what we are trying to fit is IMO an unreasonable request. How are we supposed to know how big your hands are, or how much recoil you can handle, how good your eyesight is, or how much "a little more" actually is.
> 
> ...


Well, as I do appreciate your concern for the details I am simply asking if you think I should start with something a little on the lighter side like a 9mm. We are planning on going to the range this weekend and trying out as many different brands and calibers we possibly can. Maybe I was too broad, I apologize, I was just looking for some general knowledge. Thank you for all of your help.


----------



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

Sounds like you have the right idea. Let us know how your trip to the range was.:smt023


----------



## opchris82 (Mar 31, 2008)

Finally made it to the range, took a variety of guns back she handled all with ease. I think we are going with the Smith and Wesson model 638 revolver for her and the Smith and Wesson M&P 9mm for myself. She actually liked how the 9mm shot but the 638 fits in her purse and and is easy for her to use. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Sounds like you picked out a couple of great guns, I'm sure you won't be disappointed! Keep us updated.

-Jeff-


----------



## motorsporting (Jan 12, 2007)

Did you try the XD9 SC for her? My wife likes that a lot, and it is equally as "purse-able" as the snubby. Just a thought, then you'd both be carrying 9mm.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

This should be the standard response for anyone new to handguns and interested in getting one.

First, attend an NRA handgun safety course followed by a basic handgun course. Not only will the education teach you about safe handling and operation of a handgun, but using a proper stance for shooting can help you define what gun works right for you.

Second, handguns are lethal weapons. If you are unable to accept an outcome of death for someone intent on doing you or your loved ones harm, a handgun may not be for you.

Third, budget for a means of securing your gun when not in use. Many of us like biometric safes as they provide fast access for home defense but keep guns away from small curious hands.

Fourth, keep in mind everyone that posts in this and other forums is biased towards their favorite brands when providing recommendations. Always try to at least paw, if not shoot, any gun that makes your list to buy.

Fifth, do not rely on firearms alone for home defense. A layered Home Defense plan will provide greater peace of mind. Consider street lighting, landscape lights, lines of sight to your front door, quality (bump resistant) locks, monitored alarm systems, etc.

Again, the most important thing to consider with firearms is training. In the end, no amount of money spent on equipment can compensate for lack of skill. Regardless of how well chosen the handgun, if you significant other hasn't been regularly trained on firearms use, the loud discharge alone could cause her to drop the gun. As one of the members of this forum has said, "Its the indian, not the arrow."


----------

